# Sitting Comfortably-chapter 3=Rare RX8 Prodrive...



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

*Got a call from my dealership buddy who had just bought the black, 1 of only 20 left for sale in the UK RX8 PZ's....to say it was in poor condition is an understatement as you will see by the pictures, now he pays me good money and expects good work in return but sometimes the job is just a little too far gone to complete what's needed in the time given, along with a couple of hours worth of stonechip and road rash repairs to the bonnet and wings, although some of the larger chips wouldnt take they were vastly improved and all road rash is gone....at this point i will add that a total of 10 hrs for this was not a long time....

Heres how it looked when I arrived at 4.30-5pm on Friday evening....*













































































































*Dont know what is happening in this picture but not the first time something weird has happened in a pic....it may even be the spirit of the bird that left its mark on the bumper....*










*The chips and road rash tended to accordingly but as i say the larger chips were only improved slightly and not completely, this is due to the lack of depth in the paint where no room for paint build is there....no pictures of this as time was getting on and the 7pm lock up was approaching....

I did however sneak in a few more pics regarding the state of this PZ....*




































































































*in this pic you can also see the level of road rash....*










*Now in a few previous studio posts I have been critisised for not including 50-50s and my work has been called into question, which to be honest i didnt take too kindly to but hey life goes on....I hope the next set of pictures meets with everyones approval....all of the work was with Scholl S17+ and Scholl Orange foam as the paint was as expected super thin....as you will see there are plenty of RDS remaining but as i said previously you can only do so much with whats in front of you....*
































































*I got time to do a couple of videos for the S17+ sceptics just before I packed up for the night....a little over 60seconds....I will upload them later in one of the Scholl threads as they are not on my tube account yet....anyway cracking on....these are the levels i was working with but also the levels i was leaving behind....*





















































*And again the levels....as you can see in both sets less than a micron removed, and this with S17+ which only goes to show the level of its ability and peace of mind it gives when working with paint so thin....*

















*Any whoo after all the messing around with the camera I got caught short and didnt realise the time was pressing on and the dealership was about to close up so the the next set of pics are before any dressings were applied to arches and tyres and prior to the Zorsts being polished, I knew if I got some pics in the gaffer wouldnt shut up shop before it was all dressed up....so it was pics first.....*






























































































































































































*Thanks for looking and or reading, it could have been better but with the levels of paint I had no choice but to leave my Spider Sandwich Pads in the van....thanks again for looking....*


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

great 50/50 shots russ.

that was in some state!!


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Great write up mate, hope he was pleased!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great 50/50 and the correction from so little removal fantastic... The only reason the very slight bits are noticeable is due to the fact you have put so much gloss and reflection back into the paint...:thumb:

Outstanding Sir... Especially with the paint levels... :thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Well done Russ, just another example of... experience counts.
You can imagine someone going at that with a 4 tonne rotary with a min speed of 1500rpm and the harshest polish pad combo possible, clearly not needed.
Nice one :thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Great Job Russ,:thumb:

I actually done Enhancement on one of these just last week didnt realise they were so rare in the pz edition. Never been a fan of the RX8 but with the prodrive extras it does make it quite a nice car 


Anyway looks superb mate :wave:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

888-Dave said:


> Well done Russ, just another example of... experience counts.
> *You can imagine someone going at that with a 4 tonne rotary with a min speed of 1500rpm and the harshest polish pad combo possible*, clearly not needed.
> Nice one :thumb:


Ssh! Dont give away trade secrets:lol:

cracking save in the time mate. Paint levels low yet again. Think you attract the thin paint car's for some reason.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job..


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Sweet jubbly jeebus that was nasty!!! Nice save Russ!!


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Top job pal, nice 50/50 shots


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Top work Mate


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Beau Technique said:


> Ssh! Dont give away trade secrets:lol:
> 
> cracking save in the time mate. Paint levels low yet again. *Think you attract the thin paint car's for some reason.*


this seems to be the case mate....

thanks for all the comments everyone....


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow. That's stunning! Amazing work fella.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

The best writeup I have read from you to date, as it actually does show the level of the correction achieved which is very good on this car. Nice afters too


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Dave KG said:


> The best writeup I have read from you to date, as it actually does show the level of the correction achieved which is very good on this car. Nice afters too


Cheers Dave, i have done this in previous details with the exception of the golf but thought write ups were getting a little stagnant and was in the middle of trying a different write up style and sort of lost the plot a bit...i have got another plan of write up but it may have to wait a while....


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic work buddy.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Just a quick update on this....I have just been contacted by my mate and the PZ went on the forecourt yesterday morning and sold as soon as it hit the tarmac for top whack what was being asked for a car like this....:thumb:well pleased....


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Just goes to show x amount spent on a properly prepared car can work wonders. 
Just think that shocking condition could have put so many people off which would leave the car sat on the forecourt slowly rotting, and most importantly... loosing value. 
So many traders need some educating eh


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Fantastic amount of work given ten hours! Great images and fifty fifties too.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Dave KG said:


> The best writeup I have read from you to date, as it actually does show the level of the correction achieved which is very good on this car. Nice afters too





888-Dave said:


> Just goes to show x amount spent on a properly prepared car can work wonders.
> Just think that shocking condition could have put so many people off which would leave the car sat on the forecourt slowly rotting, and most importantly... loosing value.
> So many traders need some educating eh


I am just lucky that my mate got the sales managers job and knows what he wants to sell and what for....but your right traders really do need to know how to present cars rather than just hope for the sale....as i say this was top dollar as well but it all depends on whats in the car at the end of the day....


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Credit where credits due mate, top job!:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Well done matey!! great job :thumb:


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Great 50/50 shots and a huge improvement to the appearance after correction. :thumb:


----------



## greener (May 2, 2011)

Excellent work again Russ,might have a BMW 325 for you to look at soon,its in your neck of the woods at the moment!


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Looking great, was in a right old state. Really nice turnaround.

Great reflection shots :thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

That deffinatley was swirled, good job!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

greener said:


> Excellent work again Russ,might have a BMW 325 for you to look at soon,its in your neck of the woods at the moment!


No problem mate just let me know....


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Yet another awesome job russ . :thumb: welldone .


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Top job there buddy :thumb: Looks great


----------



## GhillieDhu (Aug 5, 2009)

Great job Russ, I actually own a Black PZ so know how bad the paint is on it.  So much so that I have to tread carefully when it gets its regular wash.... I've had it detailed twice by Rob from Gleammachine and I know that it can be a royal pia to DA because of it.


----------



## glo (Feb 8, 2011)

simply amazing. great job. my word I want to learn paint correction and soon


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

Pictures speak for themselves!!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice turnaround, with some great 50/50 shots!:thumb:


----------

